# amplificador para video rockola



## Cetus (Feb 4, 2011)

hola, estoy armando como  proyecto personal una videorockola con karaoke apartir de componentes mayormente reciclados con exepcion  de los micros y alguno que otro componente,

voy a usar el preamplificador mostrado en http://construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_preamp_mic.php

la cosa es que quiero dos microfonos supongo que ponerlo en paralelo sera suficiente, si no corriganme;

mi otra duda es si nesesitare un amplificador, pues estoy planeando usar unas pequeñas bocinas de 4" 5w a 6 Ω 

encaso de que ocupe usaria este basado en el 339
http://www.viasatelital.com/electronica/?tag=amplificador-de-audio-lm386
pero le introduciria algunos componentes de este
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/amplificador-LM386.htm
como el capacitor de entrada para quitar el dc
si usara ese podria alimentarlo de la fuente de pc con el de 12v 3A
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2011)

Ese pre-amplificador es un diseño del Colega @tupolev, miembro de este Foro.
Este es el post original:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/

Para completar lo que necesitas, tienes este otro proyecto de Tupolev:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-mixer-compacto-total-6-canales-12356/
O este otro:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-mixer-4-entradas-10234/


----------



## Cetus (Feb 4, 2011)

muchas gracias fogonazo, la cosa es si puedo alimentarlo de un psu de pc con la terminal de 12v a 3 amp para el pre planeo fabricar el doblador de voltaje, eso si consigo el transformador
solo una duda aprte del mixer aun ocuparia el pre, o puedo precindir de el?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2011)

Cetus dijo:


> muchas gracias fogonazo, la cosa es si puedo alimentarlo de un psu de pc con la terminal de 12v a 3 amp para el pre planeo fabricar el doblador de voltaje, eso si consigo el transformador
> solo una duda aprte del mixer aun ocuparia el pre, o puedo precindir de el?



El mixer es solo mixer, si quieres tener control de tono y balance, debes emplear primero el mixer y luego el previo para darle "Color y carácter" al sonido.


----------



## Cetus (Feb 4, 2011)

muchas gracias he decidido hacer el mixer de 4 canales con la modificacion de remplasar una entrada de linea por otra entrada de micro, sgun veo el diagrama los ultimos amplificadores son sumadores por lo cual no deveria de haber problemas, de esta manera consegire conectar hasta cuatro microfonos, pero mi duda aun persiste habra algun problema con usar la psu, es de 300 w y planeo usar dos dd


----------

